# ponerse / llevar puesto / vestirse



## mohamedegsp

*tener puesto=llevar
*son igual?


----------



## lamartus

Depende. 
Te explico:

Uno puede llevar / llevar puesto un abrigo o tenerlo puesto. Así estaría usando un abrigo en ese momento. Pero si hablamos de la radio, por ejemplo:

- Tener puesta la radio = tener la radio encendida.
- Llevar la radio = transportarla a algún lugar.
- Llevar puesta la radio = tener la radio encendida mientras realizas otra acción (por ejemplo cuando vas en el coche).

Espero haber ayudado aunque si tienes más dudas pregunta de nuevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## mohamedegsp

mucha gracias lamartus


----------



## gvergara

mohamedegsp said:


> son igual?


Una cosa más. No olvides hacer la concordancia (_¿Son _(ellas)_ igual*es*?_), pues te refieres a dos expresiones (plural).


----------



## mohamedegsp

jejeje vale


----------



## pozzo

También creo que_ tener puesto _puede significar otra cosa, según algo que he oído, pero no sé qué precisamente.  

¿Si alguien fuera a tocar la guitarra y su amigo le dijera, «¿Oye, tienes algo puesto de tal cantante?», qué significaría?  

Quizás el significado de la pregunta se ve facilmente del contexto, pero no estoy seguro si es correcto decirlo así, o en qué otras circunstancias se puede usar así _tener puesto_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En ese caso creo se refiere a que si tiene esa canción ensayada, con los arreglos hechos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

También decimos traer puesto, de hecho es la forma que yo más uso. Por ejemplo, ahorita traigo puesta una camiseta azul marino con blanco y ...
"Llevar puesto" es común también. Por mis rumbos no usamos el "llevar" solo para la ropa, decimos llevar puesto. Y tener puesto sería la tercera en orden de preferencia (en mi opinión, claro)

El decir "llevar" solo causa confusión y quizá por eso lo evitamos y decimos ¿Qué llevas puesto? o ¿Qué te vas a poner para la fiesta? como una variante más usada de ¿Qué vas a llevar puesto? (no común)
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Alma Shofner said:


> También decimos traer puesto, de hecho es la forma que yo más uso. Por ejemplo, ahorita traigo puesta una camiseta azul marino con blanco y ...
> "Llevar puesto" es común también. Por mis rumbos no usamos el "llevar" solo para la ropa, decimos llevar puesto. Y tener puesto sería la tercera en orden de preferencia (en mi opinión, claro)
> 
> El decir "llevar" solo causa confusión y quizá por eso lo evitamos y decimos ¿Qué llevas puesto? o ¿Qué te vas a poner para la fiesta? como una variante más usada de ¿Qué vas a llevar puesto? (no común)
> Saludos


 

Igual en Duango.


----------



## epistolario

Dije lo siguiente aunque conocía las expresiones *llevar puesto* y *vestirse*: 

*Se pone* el albornoz y sale para quejarse del ruído del vecino. 

Pues, no estaba seguro si se podía utilizarlas cuando se habla del _albornoz_: 

*Lleva puesto* el albornoz . . .
*Se viste* del albornoz . . . 

¿Qué opinan? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

ffrancis said:


> Dije lo siguiente aunque conocía las expresiones *llevar puesto* y *vestirse*:
> 
> *Se pone* el albornoz y sale para quejarse del ruído del vecino.
> 
> Pues, no estaba seguro si se podía utilizarlas cuando se habla del _albornoz_:
> 
> *Lleva puesto* el albornoz . . .
> *Se viste* el albornoz . . .
> 
> ¿Qué opinan? Gracias de antemano.


 
Has hecho bien en elegir "se pone".

Las otras cambiarían un poquito en esa situación:

_Lleva_ _puesto el albornoz_ _cuando_ sale para quejarse...
_Viste_ _albornoz cuando_ sale para quejarse...


----------



## clares3

De acuerdo con Pinairun. Creo que la diferencia, a efectos genrales, radica en que nadie _se viste_ con un albornoz pues no es prenda pensada para vestir de cara al público, lo que extiende esta consideración al pijama y a cualquier otra prenda que sólo se use en la intimidad doméstica: esas prendas se ponen, no se visten.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Del diccionario de la casa: 





> llevar. 5. Vestir una prenda: _llevaba un sombrero ajado._


Gracias al comentario de una compañera uruguaya en esta otra conversación, ahora sé que _llevar (puesto) algo_ no se emplea así en todos los países.

Me gustaría saber si _llevar (puesto) algo_ (_ropa, calzado, gafas, perfume, colonia, pestañas postizas, peluca,_ etc.) se emplea o no en otras zonas de AmL y, además, si es que no se usa este verbo con todo lo que se pueda poner en el cuerpo en la zona rioplatense.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## flljob

En México se usa, y también se usa "traer".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por mi parte puedo decir que debe de haber algún malentendido, blasita. En mi mente no "llevamos" perfume, pero sí prendas de vestir, de la cabeza a los pies: "Llevaba un sombrero aludo". "Llevaba zapatos marrones a una cena de gala, imagínense". Capaz que para mis vecinos no es así, no lo sé.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Por mi parte puedo decir que debe de haber algún malentendido, blasita. En mi mente no "llevamos" perfume, pero sí prendas de vestir, de la cabeza a los pies: "Llevaba un sombrero aludo". "Llevaba zapatos marrones a una cena de gala, imagínense". Capaz que para mis vecinos no es así, no lo sé.
> Saludos



¿Seguro que en Uruguay dicen: 
' lleva una falda colorada'? 
Pepita lleva una pollera de gitana. (para mí es 'tiene puesta una pollera...')
Juan lleva sombrero de copa 

Creo que me estoy convenciendo que podemos usar 'llevar' en el pasado pero no en el presente (nueva teoría, ojo, pregunto). "Llevaba un sombrero aludo" me suena más aceptable que "lleva un sombrero..." Me resulta antiguo, o algo así.

Si ''llevo" ropa es porque la estoy poniendo en una valija antes de viajar. " Para Punta del Este (me) llevo dos pantalones floreados, una blusa blanca con volantes y un sombrero de frutas de estación" , pero no diría 'llevo' si los tengo puestos. No es la primera vez que me topo con un 'llevar' que me suena a España, pero no a Uruguay.

Adolfo, ¿tu intuición?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ya no sé qué pensar duvi, viví años afuera, tal vez mi español está "contaminado". Pero: "llevaba (puesta) una corbata que no (le) combinaba con la camisa" me imagino que sin la omisión de (puesta) no puede resultarte nada extraña, ¿no?


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ya no sé qué pensar duvi, viví años afuera, tal vez mi español está "contaminado". Pero: "llevaba (puesta) una corbata que no (le) combinaba con la camisa" me imagino que sin la omisión de (puesta) no puede resultarte nada extraña, ¿no?



Uh, no, _" llevar puesto/a "_ es perfecto! Lo que no me suena es que en Montevideo la gente diga ' Esta noche llevo una campera de cuero' . Pero tal vez se empezó a decir. Yo me fui hace muchos años, pero vuelvo por un mes al año (¡y me llevo cada sorpresa! como escuchar 'sho' ...)


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Flljob, Adolfo y Duvija.

Mi uso de "traer (puesto)" es algo más específico. Por ejemplo, puedo decir a mi amiga de una persona que viene hacia nosotras: "Mira, trae puesta la camisa que le regalé por su cumpleaños". Pero no lo usaría en todas las situaciones. Por poner un ejemplo, si soy un policía interrogando al testigo de un crimen, le preguntaría qué llevaba puesto el sospechoso, no que traía.

Agradezco mucho que hayan venido hasta este otro hilo, Adolfo y Duvija. Parece que puede haber preferencias personales de uso en este caso. La verdad es que no pensé en la referencia temporal, pero sí había barajado la posibilidad de que la omisión de "puesto" pudiera ser un factor determinante.

Por favor, a ver si vienen otros aportes porque también me gustaría saber si se usa de manera habitual "llevar (puesto)" en otros lugares.


----------



## Gamen

Hola a todos.

Lo que se dice y escucha en Argentina con respecto a la ropa es "tener puesto" o "llevar puesto".
Esa chica tiene puesta/lleva puesta una linda pollera.

¡Mirá lo que tiene puesto ese chico! Es muy ridículo.
Ese hombre lleva puesto un sombrero negro muy grande que le tapa hasta los ojos.
Si digo "ese hombre llevaba un sombrero" interpretaría que lo tenía en la mano o en una valija.

Usamos "llevar" a secas para referirnos a algo que no viste una parte del cuerpo sino que se emplea como accesorio/adorno:
Cuando se casó mi mamá llevaba un ramo de flores blancas en la mano.
Esa mujer que vimos en el tren llevaba unos aros enormes que colgaban como manojos de llaves.

No usaría "llevar" para referirme a un perfume.
El día de la fiesta mi amiga Sara tenía/usó un perfume muy lindo y suave.

Diccionario de argentinismos.
Aros son pendientes.
Pollera es falda.


----------



## duvija

Gamen said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Lo que se dice y escucha en Argentina con respecto a la ropa es "tener puesto" o "llevar puesto".
> Esa chica tiene puesta/lleva puesta una linda pollera.
> 
> ¡Mirá lo que tiene puesto ese chico! Es muy ridículo.
> Ese hombre lleva puesto un sombrero negro muy grande que le tapa hasta los ojos.
> Si digo "ese hombre llevaba un sombrero" interpretaría que lo tenía en la mano o en una valija.
> 
> Usamos "llevar" a secas para referirnos a algo que no viste una parte del cuerpo sino que se emplea como accesorio/adorno:
> Cuando se casó mi mamá llevaba un ramo de flores blancas en la mano.
> Esa mujer que vimos en el tren llevaba unos aros enormes que colgaban como manojos de llaves.
> 
> No usaría "llevar" para referirme a un perfume.
> El día de la fiesta mi amiga Sara tenía/usó un perfume muy lindo y suave.



 Pero me parece que es solamente en el Río de la Plata...


----------



## Peón

Mira las sutilezas en que nos ponen los hermanos uruguayos... 

A mí me parece que tanto en la zona rioplatense como en su hinterland (esto es, el resto de la Argentina y el Uruguay) es como dice *Duvija *en el *#4.* 

Uno comunmente dice: "*tiene* una pollera roja", "*tiene *una gorra blanca", etc. 

Si alguien dice "_Lleva_ (con el sentido de 'lleva puesto') _un sombrero negro_" es porque está en un defile de modas o lo escuchó de algún modisto o coiffeur famoso o en Fox & Life (que en esto se convirtió nuestra vieja y criolla "Utilísima"). Si no, se entendería que lleva un sombrero en la mano. 

Sí es más común "*llevaba *(puesto)...", en tiempo pasado  para describir más o menos minuciosamente la vestimenta de alguien.

(Pero no pondría las manos en el fuego por ninguna de estas afirmaciones). 

Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Foreros rioplatenses.
Estaba pensando en los verbos que se usan para describir cómo estaba vestida una persona en los avisos de televisión cuando se solicita dar con el paradero de alguien.

Paola Domínguez tiene 16 años y desapareció el domingo 09 del corriente mes.
En el momento que se la vio por última vez *llevaba* jeans, zapatillas rojas y *vestía* un buzo marrón con vivos blancos.

Es cierto, es más común usar "llevar" a secas en pasado (imperfecto). Para hablar en presente preferimos "llevar/tener (puesto)".
Así, en presente decimos generalmente: "tiene una camisa" o "tiene puesta una camisa".


----------



## blasita

En España (si no es en toda, que me corrijan), podemos usar _llevar_, tal cual, para todo tipo de cosas que se pongan en el cuerpo o que se lleven encima, independientemente de la referencia temporal o tiempo verbal: se puede llevar un abrigo marrón, unos zapatos preciosos, una colonia demasiado fuerte, un pañuelo en el pelo, un collar muy largo, un anillo en un dedo del pie, etc. Pero, sin contexto alguno, sí que puede existir ambigüedad con "llevar" solo. Entonces, si es necesario, añadiría "puesto". Pero es que también empleo "llevar puesto" normalmente, incluso cuando no es necesario. La verdad es que creía que "llevar (puesto)" era algo que se usaba en todas partes de igual forma y no es así.

Muchas gracias también a Gamen y Peón. Creo que me queda un poco más claro el uso rioplatense en este caso. Voy a proponer dos contextos para ver si lo he entendido bien.

Estamos viendo una foto de la boda de mi hermana y quiero expresarlo en presente. ¿Se diría, por ejemplo, lo siguiente? _Mira, fíjate ... Pepita lleva un tocado precioso. Aquí ya están en la fiesta y Pepita lleva el traje que le regaló Marcos ...

_Otra situación. En esta creo que no se podría usar el pasado. Imaginemos que vivo en un apartamento con dos chicas más. Una de las otras chicas solo hace que pedirle prestada la ropa a la otra. Estoy en una cena con otra gente en la que también está esta otra amiga gorrona. La tercera me llama por teléfono en mitad de la cena y me dice: "No encuentro mi vestido azul y lo necesito para esta noche. ¡Mira a ver qué lleva (puesto)! ¿Lleva mi vestido?"

¿Y en otros países: Colombia, Chile, etc.? ¿Cómo se usará?


----------



## Gamen

blasita said:


> Estamos viendo una foto de la boda de mi hermana y quiero expresarlo en presente. ¿Se diría, por ejemplo, lo siguiente? _Mira, fíjate ... Pepita lleva un tocado precioso. Aquí ya están en la fiesta y Pepita lleva el traje que le regaló Marcos ...
> 
> _¿Se diría, por ejemplo, lo siguiente? No, no usaríamos "llevar" sino "tener".
> _Mira, fíjate ... Pepita TIENE un tocado precioso. Aquí ya están en la fiesta y Pepita TIENE / TIENE PUESTO el traje que le regaló Marcos ...
> 
> 
> _Otra situación. En esta creo que no se podría usar el pasado. Imaginemos que vivo en un apartamento con dos chicas más. Una de las otras chicas solo hace que pedirle prestada la ropa a la otra. Estoy en una cena con otra gente en la que también está esta otra amiga gorrona. La tercera me llama por teléfono en mitad de la cena y me dice: "No encuentro mi vestido azul y lo necesito para esta noche. ¡Mira a ver qué lleva (puesto)! ¿Lleva mi vestido?"
> Diríamos: ¡Mirá (o fijate) a ver qué lleva (puesto) O TIENE PUESTO! ¿TIENE mi vestido?"
> 
> 
> Por aquí usamos comúnmente "tiene/tenía puesto" o "lleva/llevaba puesto".
> En esto parece que habláramos idiomas diferentes. Usamos términos distintos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y en otros países: Colombia, Chile, etc.? ¿Cómo se usará?


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay, 100% como dice Gamen (en azul en el mensaje #13).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> ' Esta noche llevo una campera de cuero' .


Unos ejemplos, de noticias de este país, con "campera":


> Según Informa Subrayado, los delincuentes se llevaron la caja fuerte entera, pero quedaron filmados. Uno de ellos _llevaba campera_ de policía





> estableciéndose que uno de ellos, de estatura baja, vestía campera roja, en tanto el otro, de mayor estatura, _llevaba campera_ oscura





> El chico de 15 años, que _llevaba campera_ de Aguada y una cadenita con el escudo de Nacional, se vio envuelto en un violento ataque





> blanca y pantalón tipo oxford, mientras que quien guiaba el birrodado e hizo las veces de “campana”, _llevaba campera_ y pantalón de jeans


Diarios varios

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Unos ejemplos, de noticias de este país, con "campera":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diarios varios
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, ¡¡¡¡ estamos aprendiendo !!!


----------



## Peón

Los ejemplos dados por Adolfo, confirman lo que ya se dijo en este hilo: en la generalidad de los casos "llevar" como sinónimo de "llevar puesto" se usa en el pasado: "llevaba una campera azul". En el tiempo presente mayoritariamente usamos "tener".


----------



## chileno

En Chile, hasta donde yo sé:

Llevar/traer puesto/puesta

Andar con un/una/unos .... puesto/a(s)

Andar con ..... adj.

Nosotros no usamos solo "llevar" porque significaría que los lleva en la mano, maleta etc. A no ser que por el contexto se deduzca.


----------



## Gamen

chileno said:


> Nosotros no usamos solo "llevar" porque significaría que los lleva en la mano, maleta etc. A no ser que por el contexto se deduzca.



Lo mismo se interpreta aquí.


----------



## duvija

Gamen said:


> Lo mismo se interpreta aquí.



Idem. 
Lo que quedé curiosa es con eso de que en el pasado, 'llevaba' es más aceptable para nosotros que en el presente. (Me doy palmaditas en la espalda por haber pensado en algo que hasta a mí me sonó disparatado cuando lo escribí, pero sospecho que puede ser cierto).


----------



## blasita

Gracias otra vez a todos. Y muchas gracias por tu ayuda, Chileno.

Aunque se ha comentado de pasada y se han dado un par de ejemplos, me gustaría confirmar un último punto. Por ejemplo, si digo que alguien _lleva sombrero/diadema, _¿se podría llegar a entender que lo lleva en la cabeza? Yo es lo que interpretaría en este caso. ¿Se entendería solamente que lo lleva en las manos, en una maleta, etc.? Estoy intentando ver si sin artículo o numeral alguno y en presente sí que se podría interpretar como "llevar puesto" en algunos casos.


----------



## Peón

Sin artículo yo lo entendería que lo *lleva puesto*, sin dudas.


----------



## Gamen

Coincido con Peón. Si decimos "ese hombre *lleva siempre* sombrero" (sin artículo), se interpreta claramente que lo tiene puesto en la cabeza.

Pero con prendas de vestir, perfumes, colgantes o accesorios en general cambia cuando hablamos de hechos habituales. (Empleamos el verbo "usar")
*Usa siempre* musculosa/remera/camisa rayada.
*Usa siempre* perfumes importados.
*Usa siempre *colgantes y aros llamativos.

Si hablamos en presente, como habíamos indicado antes, empleamos "tener" o "tener puesto" siempre que no se trate de una acción habitual.

¿Qué prenda de abrigo *tiene puesta* ahora?
Un sobretodo marrón.

Mirá todo lo que *tiene puesto* encima. Hace frío, pero ya está exagerando. 
Aquí podríamos decir "mirá todo lo que *lleva encima"* con el sentido de "el conjunto de cosas que sumó o reunió para abrigarse".

Creo que alguna vez podemos usar "llevar" en presente, aunque raramente.


----------



## hual

Hola,

Concuerdo con Peón. *Lleva sombrero* (sin artículo) es lo mismo que *lleva puesto un sombrero* (con artículo).


----------



## Ludaico

Peón said:


> Sin artículo yo lo entendería que lo *lleva puesto*, sin dudas.



Aunque, al parecer, la gente allí no entiende habitualmente "llevar" como sinónimo de "vestir" (alguna prenda), los periodistas sí lo usan con este sentido. Por ejemplo, esta noticia sobre el Papa:


> "Francisco estaba muy abrigado para hacerle frente al frío. Llevaba un abrigo blanco y una bufanda, aunque no alcanzaba para no sentir frío, ya que tuvo que colocar las manos dentro de las mangas del abrigo para mantener el calor."
> (_Clarín_, Buenos Aires, 27/11/2013)


----------



## hual

Entre la expresión "llevar puesto" y el "llevar encima/tener puesto encima" citado por Gamen, veo una notable diferencia de registro discursivo. "Llevar puesto" es neutro o formal, y "llevar encima/tener puesto encima", francamente coloquial. Aún más, diría que estos últimos se usan para expresar crítica (burlona).


----------



## duvija

Ludaico said:


> Aunque, al parecer, la gente allí no entiende habitualmente "llevar" como sinónimo de "vestir" (alguna prenda), los periodistas sí lo usan con este sentido. Por ejemplo, esta noticia sobre el Papa:



a) Ludaico, nadie dijo que no lo entendemos, sino que no lo usamos
b) fijate en tu ejemplo que también estå en tiempo pasado. No se me ocurre nada inteligente para saber por qué es así, pero parece que en el pasado no tenemos problema en usarlo. "Llevaba" es aceptable. ¿Alguien tiene alguna teoría?


----------



## Ludaico

duvija said:


> a) Ludaico, nadie dijo que no lo entendemos, sino que no lo usamos...



Duvija, no fue muy adecuado utilizar ese verbo. Utilicé "entender" en su quinta acepción, no en su primera. Quizá me hubiese hecho comprender mejor si hubiera escrito algo así como "la gente allí no relaciona habitualmente 'llevar' con 'vestir".


----------



## chileno

Yo por lo menos mencioné el contexto. No solo se entiende, también se usa, pero en general, le añadimos el "puesto", eso es todo. No es que tengamos 3 ojos o cosa parecida. Es castellano después de todo.


----------



## olimpia91

Ludaico said:


> Aunque, al parecer, la gente allí no entiende habitualmente "llevar" como sinónimo de "vestir" (alguna prenda), los periodistas sí lo usan con este sentido. Por ejemplo, esta noticia sobre el Papa:



Esa artículo de Clarín aparece en diarios de varios paises, la habrá escrito un periodista del Vaticano, no argentino, se nota en varias palabras como abrigo, llevar y resfriado.


----------



## Ludaico

olimpia91 said:


> Esa artículo de Clarín aparece en diarios de varios paises, la habrá escrito un periodista del Vaticano, no argentino, se nota en varias palabras como abrigo, llevar y resfriado.



O sea, que ni aun en pasado, si no es acompañado de "puesto", el verbo "llevar" no es usado en Argentina por nadie, ni siquiera por periodistas, para referirse a "vestir" una prenda. ¿Es esto lo que hay que entender?


----------



## duvija

Ludaico said:


> O sea, que ni aun en pasado, si no es acompañado de "puesto", el verbo "llevar" no es usado en Argentina por nadie, ni siquiera por periodistas, para referirse a "vestir" una prenda. ¿Es esto lo que hay que entender?



No es blanco y negro. No, no lo usamos, pero si un periodista quiere ser creativo, nada se lo impide. Supongo que es algo así como vestirse de entrecasa y vestirse de fiesta. Lo sentimos algo 'especial'. (Ya dije que me sonaba a España, como tantas otras cosas, sobretodo en preposiciones. ¡Vamos a por ellas! )


----------



## hual

Ludaico said:


> O sea, que ni aun en pasado, si no es acompañado de "puesto", el verbo "llevar" no es usado en Argentina por nadie, ni siquiera por periodistas, para referirse a "vestir" una prenda. ¿Es esto lo que hay que entender?


Hola,
Al menos donde yo vivo, no sólo se entiende sino que se usa, con o sin "puesto", en tiempo pasado y también en presente. Lo que no se dice es "llevar tal o cual perfume", como he visto hace unos días.


----------



## Cal inhibes

blasita said:


> En España (si no es en toda, que me corrijan), podemos usar _llevar_, tal cual, para todo tipo de cosas que se pongan en el cuerpo o que se lleven encima, independientemente de la referencia temporal o tiempo verbal: se puede llevar un abrigo marrón, unos zapatos preciosos, una colonia demasiado fuerte, un pañuelo en el pelo, un collar muy largo, un anillo en un dedo del pie, etc. Pero, sin contexto alguno, sí que puede existir ambigüedad con "llevar" solo. Entonces, si es necesario, añadiría "puesto". Pero es que también empleo "llevar puesto" normalmente, incluso cuando no es necesario. La verdad es que creía que "llevar (puesto)" era algo que se usaba en todas partes de igual forma y no es así.
> 
> Muchas gracias también a Gamen y Peón. Creo que me queda un poco más claro el uso rioplatense en este caso. Voy a proponer dos contextos para ver si lo he entendido bien.
> 
> Estamos viendo una foto de la boda de mi hermana y quiero expresarlo en presente. ¿Se diría, por ejemplo, lo siguiente? _Mira, fíjate ... Pepita lleva un tocado precioso. Aquí ya están en la fiesta y Pepita lleva el traje que le regaló Marcos ...
> 
> _Otra situación. En esta creo que no se podría usar el pasado. Imaginemos que vivo en un apartamento con dos chicas más. Una de las otras chicas solo hace que pedirle prestada la ropa a la otra. Estoy en una cena con otra gente en la que también está esta otra amiga gorrona. La tercera me llama por teléfono en mitad de la cena y me dice: "No encuentro mi vestido azul y lo necesito para esta noche. ¡Mira a ver qué lleva (puesto)! ¿Lleva mi vestido?"
> 
> ¿Y en otros países: Colombia, Chile, etc.? ¿Cómo se usará?



En Colombia se dice comúnmente llevar, sin más complementos. Lleva una camisa a rayas. Lleva un sombrero vueltiao. 
Llevar puesto(a) no es muy usado. 
Traer, vestir, usar, se emplean aún menos. 
Cordial saludo


----------



## olimpia91

Ludaico said:


> O sea, que ni aun en pasado, si no es acompañado de "puesto", el verbo "llevar" no es usado en Argentina por nadie, ni siquiera por periodistas, para referirse a "vestir" una prenda. ¿Es esto lo que hay que entender?



Sí, aca la ropa se usa o se tiene, no se lleva, por ejemplo "el delincuente tenía una camisa roja y usaba guantes".
Los periodista también usan vestir: "la princesa vestía una blusa de seda"


----------



## hual

Ludaico said:


> O sea, que ni aun en pasado, si no es acompañado de "puesto", el verbo "llevar" no es usado en Argentina por nadie, ni siquiera por periodistas, para referirse a "vestir" una prenda. ¿Es esto lo que hay que entender?


Acabo de recordar que en la descripción que se hace, en los noticieros de la televisión, de las personas desaparecidas, también usan el verbo "llevar", por ej.: _lleva/llevaba camisa azul y pantalones grises._


----------



## Gamen

hola hual.
Me parece más común el uso de "vestir", "tener" en este tipo de contexto o lenguaje "periodístico", pero no digo que nunca se use "llevar".
El presente "lleva una camisa azul" no se usa porque hablamos de un hecho pasado.

En el momento de su desaparición llevaba una camisa azul... 

En el momento de su desaparición vestía (tenía) una camisa azul.... 

Curiosamente en este tipo de lenguaje periodístico no se usaría "tener puesto" o "llevar puesto".


Con respecto a los perfumes, se emplea el verbo "usar" o "tener". Aquí sí que es rarísimo el verbo "llevar".
Nunca escuché "llevaba un perfume riquísimo..." 

Con accesorios se usa "llevar" en pasado.
La noche del robo llevaba unos aros muy paquetes. 
Ahora lleva unos aros pequeños.


----------



## hual

Gamen said:


> hola hual.
> Me parece más común el uso de "vestir", "tener" en este tipo de contexto o lenguaje "periodístico", pero no digo que nunca se use "llevar".
> El presente "lleva una camisa azul" no se usa porque hablamos de un hecho pasado.
> 
> En el momento de su desaparición llevaba una camisa azul...
> 
> En el momento de su desaparición vestía (tenía) una camisa azul....


Por lo visto, es posible que no en todo el país se use "llevar" para hablar de prendas de vestir, pero puedo asegurarte que por acá si se usa.

En cuanto al tiempo presente, discrepo con lo dicho en tu respuesta: _la niña no ha regresado a su casa, *lleva* tal o cual prenda_.


----------



## Gamen

hual said:


> En cuanto al tiempo presente, discrepo con lo dicho en tu respuesta: _la niña no ha regresado a su casa, *lleva* tal o cual prenda_.



Por acá no se escucha el verbo "llevar" en presente en este contexto.
Se diría: La niña no ha regresado a su casa. Viste de jeans y zapatillas / tiene jeans y zapatillas.

Ni los argentinos estamos totalmente de acuerdo. ¿Sos de Buenos Aires o cerca?


----------



## hual

Gamen, no se trata de que estemos todos de acuerdo o no, sino simplemente de que no se habla exactamente igual en todas las provincias argentinas. Yo vivo en Córdoba, zona de transición entre el español rioplatense y el español serrano y del noroeste, donde muchas expresiones y muchos giros del español rioplatense suenan raro, y a propósito de sonar, ni que decir de la pronunciación.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo me *pongo *una prenda que luego *llevo *por la calle o *traigo *cuando llego a un sitio. también he oído el galicismo *portar *por *llevar*. En lenguaje formal, *visto *un traje de chaqueta (por ejemplo).


----------



## Gamen

hual said:


> Gamen, no se trata de que estemos todos de acuerdo o no, sino simplemente de que no se habla exactamente igual en todas las provincias argentinas. Yo vivo en Córdoba, zona de transición entre el español rioplatense y el español serrano y del noroeste, donde muchas expresiones y muchos giros del español rioplatense suenan raro, y a propósito de sonar, ni que decir de la pronunciación.



De acuerdo. Entiendo. Estamos en distintas geografías

Estaba pensando respecto de las pelucas o uñas/pestañas postizas que menciona blasita en su post inicial. Aquí donde yo vivo (Buenos Aires y zonas aledañas) diríamos "usar" o "tener". Nunca "llevar".
En la fiesta de anoche casi todas las chicas *usaban/tenían* peluca y uñas/pestañas postizas para parecer más bonitas y atractivas.


----------



## Gamen

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo me *pongo *una prenda que luego *llevo *por la calle o *traigo *cuando llego a un sitio. también he oído el galicismo *portar *por *llevar*. En lenguaje formal, *visto *un traje de chaqueta (por ejemplo).



Por aquí  si digo "llevo la prenda por la calle" claramente se interpretaría como que la estoy sosteniendo con la mano o que la tengo dentro de una valija/maleta. Para significar el hecho que la llevo como vestimenta diríamos "la llevo puesta".


----------



## blasita

Creo que todas estas diferencias enriquecen el idioma  y a mí me resultan muy interesantes. Incluso las hay a veces dentro del mismo país; en España esto no es nada raro, aunque en este caso no parece que haya diferencias de uso con respecto a "llevar (puesto)". Nuestro idioma es rico y variado.

Muchas gracias por venir, Cal. Un cordial saludo también para ti. Gracias también a Hual, Ludaico, Olimpia, Xiao y a todos los demás. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Peón

Me perdí, ¡socorro...!!!


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Creo que todas estas diferencias enriquecen el idioma  y a mí me resultan muy interesantes. Incluso las hay a veces dentro del mismo país; en España esto no es nada raro, aunque en este caso no parece que haya diferencias de uso con respecto a "llevar (puesto)". Nuestro idioma es rico y variado.
> 
> Muchas gracias por venir, Cal. Un cordial saludo también para ti. Gracias también a Hual, Ludaico, Olimpia, Xiao y a todos los demás. Un saludo a todos.



Gracias a ti por traer a nuestra atención nuestro propio idioma. 

Es interesante la forma en que se usa en cada país y como hemos visto en diferentes regiones de un mismo país.


----------



## blasita

Querido Peón. Tengo que reconocer que me ha costado hacer mi resumen del uso rioplatense, pero creo que, más o menos, lo he conseguido. La verdad es que no he preguntado más por no alargar el hilo innecesariamente. Aunque, por ejemplo, me gustaría saber si en el futuro sería más común o no. Por ejemplo, alguien se va a casar el sábado y estamos a lunes. "Llevará/Va a llevar un vestido de _X diseñador_". Supongo que "llevar" tampoco se usaría normalmente (?).

Chilenillo, gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Gamen

Hola blasita.
No, realmente no usaría "llevará" tampoco. (Me suena raro). Tampoco "tendrá" ni "llevará puesto" ni "tendrá puesto". 

Diría así:
*Se pondrá/usará* un vestido del diseñador Piazza (diseñador argentino).
*Se va a poner/va a usar* un vestido de Piazza.

¿Qué vestido *te vas a poner/usar* para tu casamiento?
*Me pondré/usaré / me voy a poner/voy a usar* un vestido diseñado por Roberto Piazza.

En contextos más formales, como por ejemplo cuando se emplea el lenguaje de la moda, se puede decir "lucir".
*Lucirá* un vestido de Piazza. (Cuando se presente a concursar en la pasarela).
Sabrina *luce* un vestido de Piazza. (En presente, si alguien relata un desfile de modas en una pasarela).

Ahora veo que en futuro usamos verbos diferentes respecto del presente y pasado. Se complica más todo para establecer una regla. Nunca analicé antes el uso de estos verbos y los tiempos en el contexto de la moda. 

Mi resumen rioplatense:
1) Cuando es una acción puntual en presente: "tener puesto".
Ahora *tengo puesto* *(o llevo puesto)* un pantalón azul. (NO "llevo" a secas).

2) Cuando es una acción habitual en pasado o presente: "usar" / "soler usar" / "ponerse".
Cuando era chico *solía usar/solía ponerme/ me ponía / usaba* pantalones largos. 
Esa chica (generalmente) *usa/se pone* polleras muy cortas.
El año pasado *usaba* camisas a cuadros.

3) Acción no habitual en pasado: "tener puesto" (muy común), "llevar puesto" (un poco menos común).
¿Qué *tenía puesto* esa chica ayer? ¿Qué *llevaba puesto* ayer tu novio? (Para ropa no usaría "llevaba" a secas).
*Tenía* *(puesta)* una pollera amarilla llamativa.
*Tenía* *(puesto)* un pantalón de jean verde.
*
**Ayer esa chica* Llevaba *un pañuelo (en el cuello), un colgante, aros extravagantes. (Sólo para accesorios usaría "llevaba" a secas.)

4) Cuando es una acción puntual en futuro: "poner" o "usar".
Mañana *me* *pondré/me voy a poner / voy a usar* un pantalón rojo para ir a trabajar. (NO "llevaré")

Atención En un contexto usamos "llevar/traer en presente" como cuando nos referimos exclusivamente a* ir* o *venir* a un lugar con determinada ropa. Pero aquí "llevar" no tiene el sentido de "lucir" sino de "transportar" (la ropa puesta) a otro lugar".

Para *ir* al trabajo, el año pasado *llevaba* pantalones claros. Ahora siempre *llevo/me pongo* pantalones oscuros. (Estoy en mi casa).
Para *venir* al trabajo, el año pasado *traía* pantalones claros. Ahora siempre *traigo/me pongo* los oscuros. (Estoy en el trabajo).
Cuando era chico solía *llevar AL colegio* pantalones largos. Iba al colegio con pantalones largos. 
Hay una idea de desplazamiento. La ropa "va" al colegio porque yo la transporto (la llevo puesta a determinado lugar hacia donde me dirijo).

Hay una importante diferencia entre "llevar ropa" y "usar o ponerse ropa".

Cuando empiece a trabajar llevaré/voy a llevar a la oficina camisa y corbata. (Si pienso en la ropa que tengo que elegir para "llevar" -transportar- al trabajo)
Cuando empiece a trabajar me voy a poner / voy a usar camisa y corbata. (Si pienso en la ropa que voy a "lucir" y "utilizar" para cubrir el cuerpo).

El verbo "llevar" da la idea de "desplazamiento" y "transporte", por eso lo usamos con los verbos "ir" y "venir" y para indicar aquello que se transporta de un lugar a otro. Aquí "llevar", como decía más arriba, no tiene el significado de "lucir" o "usar ropa" para vestirse o abrigarse.

Siento que compliqué más la reglas.


----------



## blasita

Estoy interesada en conocer los diferentes usos y tus ejemplos ayudan un montón. Muchas gracias, Gamen.


----------



## duvija

¡Gamen, te portaste!


----------



## Gamen

duvija said:


> ¡Gamen, te portaste!



Viste qué resumen rioplatensense me mandé. 
¿Queda representado Uruguay también en ese listado de reglas?


----------



## Peón

Frente al resumen de mi paisano *Gamen*, no tengo nada que decir, salvo felicitarlo por el laburo. 
¡Buen hilo, *blasita*!


----------



## Gamen

Muy buen hilo. Yo lo disfruté mucho y reflexioné sobre un montón de cosas que como nativo jamás me había puesto a pensar verdaderamente.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## duvija

Gamen said:


> Viste qué resumen rioplatensense me mandé.
> ¿Queda representado Uruguay también en ese listado de reglas?



Perfectamente, gracias!!! (creo que perfectamente. Ahora me veo a Adolfo diciendo que hay una que no es...)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Perfectamente, gracias!!! (creo que perfectamente. Ahora me veo a Adolfo diciendo que hay una que no es...)


Ni lo sueñes. Te voy a dejar con las ganas. Me acojo a la mayoría...
Saludos


----------

